# x ray of thumb



## bhuvaneswaranr (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,
pls clarify the x ray of thumb. CPT CDR explains that 73140 excludes thumb.but the radiologist ordering is thumb x ray is 73140.
hence post your valuble answers.


Regards,
Bhuvan,CPC.


----------

